# jappy und diverse andere Chats kaputt?



## 12golgaa (31. Mrz 2008)

Hier abgetrennt: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=55348

also ich kenn mich ja nu überhaupt nich aus mit dem was ihr da grad so schön besprochen habt. ich hab nur folgendes problem seit geraumer zeit. ich komme in diverse chats nicht mehr rein. und das von heute auf morgen. auf www.jappy.de erhalte ich diese fehlermeldung:

Fehler: uncaught exception: internal error: Can't get Java class name usingjava.lang.Class.getName()

bzw.

Fehler: document.getElementById("adMR") has no properties
Quelldatei: http://www.jappy.de/community/suche
Zeile: 228

bzw aus der java console

Java Plug-in 1.6.0_05
Verwendung der JRE-Version 1.6.0_05 Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM
Home-Verzeichnis des Benutzers = C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\thegolgatarian

RealChat Client Version 3.5.1m2
Copyright (C) 1998-2005, RealChat Software
http://www.realchat.com/
Mon Mar 31 12:46:26 CEST 2008
OS name: Windows XP v. 5.1
Java: 1.6.0_05 Sun Microsystems Inc.
Language set to: English
java.lang.NullPointerException
	at java.util.Hashtable.get(Unknown Source)
	at thinlet.b.a(Unknown Source)
	at rcs.client.ui.a.m(Unknown Source)
	at rcs.client.ui.a.k(Unknown Source)
	at rcs.client.RealChatClient.init(Unknown Source)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
Error occured during initialization.

Please check all the configuration directives syntax,
availability of required resources such as images and sounds,
and Java Console for additioinal information.
shutdown()


und das kommt auf der seite von www.jux.de

fehlerconsole:

Fehler: uncaught exception: [Exception... ""  nsresult: "0x805e000a (<unknown>)"  location: "JS frame :: http://subtracts.userplane.com/mmm/...rameset.html?app=wc&zoneID=368&textZoneID=193 :: reloadTextAdFrame :: line 9"  data: no]

bzw diesen brasel an warnungen







gestern gings noch. heute nicht. und ich habe rein gar nichts an meinem rechner verändert. NICHTS. nich mal ne alte pdf datei gelöscht oder das wallpaper verändert oder im ff ein neues applet installiert. NIX !!!

ich wollte es schon aufs adblock plus schieben und habs abgeschaltet und nach erfolglosem versuch die deinstallationsschere angesetzt. aber auch nix. abgesehn davon das es vorher auch mit ging. ich habe auch nur die firewall von windoof xp und die meines routers am laufen. ging ja eigentlich auch immer mit.

_Dieser Beitrag wurde von L-ectron-X am 22.11.2008 um 15:26 editiert.
*Thema geteilt._


----------



## Guest (22. Nov 2008)

habe genau das gleiche Problem wie 12golgaa ! der jappy support hilft nicht. irgendwelche tipps?


----------



## Gast Redfire (25. Jan 2009)

Error occured during initialization.

Please check all the configuration directives syntax,
availability of required resources such as images and sounds,
and Java Console for additioinal information.

ich komm einfach nicht in den chat von jappy.de rein , dann habe ich immer diese meldung u da mein englisch sehr begrenzt ist weiss ich auch nicht was ich da machen soll . kann mir vielleicht mal jemand sagen was ich da zu tun habe . danke


----------



## Guest (1. Feb 2009)

Gast Redfire hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Error occured during initialization.
> 
> Please check all the configuration directives syntax,
> availability of required resources such as images and sounds,
> ...




Hab exakt das gleiche Problem.

Hab Java im neuesten Update(6.11) .........
Hab Java deinstalliert und neu runtergeladen.............nix.!!!

Kennt jemand das Problem und kann uns da weiterhelfen??????


----------



## Gast (13. Feb 2009)

bin bei jappy regestriert und kann mich nicht einloggen wer kann mir helfen


----------



## L-ectron-X (13. Feb 2009)

Welches Betriebssystem benutzt du und welche Fehlermeldungen hast du in deiner Java-Console?


----------



## Helper1234 (3. Nov 2009)

Also ich weiß vielleich wie das geht mit Java, bei mir war das auch so.Ich hatte Java an aber konnte nicht in die Chats rein weil irgentwie Java garnicht an war. Ich habs deinstalliert und wieder installiert noch mal deinstalliert und installiert und dann plötlich ging es, ich konnte wieder in die Chats rein. Vielleicht wurde es ja immer irgentwie oder durch irgentwas nicht richtig installiert.


----------

